# Hello all. - I am new.



## ToffeePop (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello. I am new here. I own a beautiful brown Dutch buck named Toffee Pop. He is amazing. I do have pictures if you would like to see them.





http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad66/ToffeePop_/toff.jpg

http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad66/ToffeePop_/2.jpg

http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad66/ToffeePop_/3.jpg

http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad66/ToffeePop_/14.jpg


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 27, 2010)

Let me be the first to welcome you to the RO family. you have a beautiful rabbit. Congrats on becoming a bunny slave.

Crystal


----------



## ToffeePop (Sep 27, 2010)

Thankyou. I don't breed I only have the one. But I plan to get another Dutch doe when i can.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 27, 2010)

thats great. Are you going to show this year?

Crystal


----------



## ToffeePop (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope to try show him.


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 27, 2010)

he's a cutie! i like the picture of him on the chair


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2010)

what a cute little guy.


----------



## Ruby03 (Sep 27, 2010)

Aww! He is a cutie!


----------



## ToffeePop (Sep 28, 2010)

Thankyou all, I am very proud of him. I got him as a present for my 12th birthday. I am unsure of his actual birthdate but he was adopted from the pet store on the 19th of November 2005 with his brother Marko. Toffee Pop is a brown purebred Dutch buck. He is almost five years old and he is my little angel. Unfortunately I tragically lost Marko to an unknown death a couple of weeks after they were adopted. I do not use Toffee for breeding (sadly Mum won't let me) but I do plan to when I am able to is breed him with another Dutch doe and start breeding Dutch rabbits of my own. He is surely a stunner and I am very proud to own him. He loves taking runs in the backyard and he lives with a female American Crested guinea pig named Cinnamon who he is quite protective of.

He hasn't yet been entered in any shows but once Dad did pick up a Rabbit Show Application form and I was to enter him in that show but we got busy during the weekends it was on so I couldn't enter him. Which was a shame.


----------



## Cozybunny (May 28, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 28, 2011)

so cute, love the photos! Welcome to R.O! Hope you enjoy it here!!


----------

